# Southern Ontario meet



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone from the southern Ontario area that will be at Congress on Tuesday January the 6th and is interested in a meet and greet is welcome to join us at Tuckers Market place for lunch. 

Tuckers Market place is located on 15 Carlson court, this is the hwy 27 and Dixon road area just west of the Congress center.

See you there


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cool, whats times lunch gonna be at.... im in


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You guys do know it's a buffet right?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Im in, what time?

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Ah, I didn't know there were any other forums on plowsite except Canadian Weather+++ haha

See you guys there at one!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm guessing 1pm? DKG and I will probably come.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm carpooling with CET so I think we're in.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JD Dave;700761 said:


> You guys do know it's a buffet right?


I hope I don't put them out of business


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

One o'clock it is.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

musclecarboy;701582 said:


> I hope I don't put them out of business


We should really go to a wing place if we're having an eating contest.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

looking forward to seeing as many of you there as possible,
MAXIMUS


----------



## itssnowtime (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in too but looks like another all nighter


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I have 3 guys coming with me so it should be a good crowed! I hope I dont have to pay for parking twice lol.


Cheers


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahahaha, thats what i was thinking... Im bringing up 4 guys including me...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't worry Cet and Daner will keep all us kids in line.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

At least I'm not the oldest. Maybe the young guns are going to pick up the check. You have to watch your pennies at my age.

Looking at JD's grey I think he is a little older then he lets on.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;701697 said:


> We should really go to a wing place if we're having an eating contest.


If GV decides to show up, he'll win the contest for sure! lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would come...but that cre guy is coming! So im a no!:waving:


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry I can't make lunch tomorrow, have a meeting at 11am with a customer but I will be at the show tomorrow afternoon, maybe I'll run into a few of you. I'm think I'm going to buy a hooklift tomorrow as long as the prices are good. Enjoy the show!


----------

